
The Real Financial Crisis Is About to Hit – Peter Schiff - mancerayder
http://marketsanity.com/real-financial-crisis-hit-peter-schiff/
======
ohiovr
His track record for these sorts of predictions isn't very good. Fortunately
for him, predictions that fail are usually forgotten.

